# Quick ?? 4x12 cab on top of road case OK?



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 20, 2013)

My road case has non removeable wheels, so i cant set it on top of my 4x12. however, my cab has removeable wheels, and i like getting my cab up high - plus it would look cool having the cab up top more viewable. Think i'd be risking the roadcase by putting my 80lb 4x12 on top of it? I'm not sure how tough these cases are, seems like just the sides are supporting it. I'm sure it will hold for the time being, but how much can these types of cases take? Not much experience with road cases.

here's a pic of the case (the rack is full now - seems like that would help with the structural integrity)


----------



## Rick (Mar 20, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 20, 2013)

shit. i really need to remove the wheels on the rack so i can stack it on the cab, but it weighs a ton. Trying to keep my gear "solo" moveable...can't think of any other way to stack these then.


----------



## BillNephew (Mar 23, 2013)

I imagine it can't be that difficult to buy a set of Ernie Ball removable casters and just use the screws that came with the original casters to install the new ones. They're about $25-30 at guitar center. That way, you can still move everything individually while on wheels, but still be able to pop them out to stack the roadcase on top of the cabinet!


----------



## jordanky (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure it would hold up, but I would be terrified of it somehow getting knocked over. Imagine what a shitty surprise that would be, for your cab to come down on top of you while you were playing!


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Mar 25, 2013)

BillNephew said:


> I imagine it can't be that difficult to buy a set of Ernie Ball removable casters and just use the screws that came with the original casters to install the new ones. They're about $25-30 at guitar center. That way, you can still move everything individually while on wheels, but still be able to pop them out to stack the roadcase on top of the cabinet!



You know what that should work. I was thinking the sockets would set too deep in the wood for that single piece of plywood but most cabs use something similar. I have a set of the sockets anyway to test it. Thanks. The casters on there now are like the Cadillac of casters, so smooth! I'd miss em but oh well


----------

